# Montgomery County and then Richland County



## Denise Konk (Apr 20, 2019)

Finally! Found a yellow in Montgomery County then Richland County a grey. HOORAY!


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 29, 2018)

Denise Konk said:


> Finally! Found a yellow in Montgomery County then Richland County a grey. HOORAY!


that's not a yellow it is a spike.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

First pic could be a grey, but who knows since DK picked it way too early!? Second pic does look like a dog pecker, spike, whatever you want to call it. Hope she gives us more pics in the future.


----------

